# Hey US MARINE new to the forums!



## usmarine (May 12, 2013)

Hey all! I'm new to the forum so just wanted to reach out to everyone that obviously have a lot in common with pushing yourself with your bodies. Start by saying a little about myself. I'm a us soldier I have just returned from my 2nd tour to Afghanistan on a deployment. Before that I was in college on a wrestling scholarship but decided blowing shit up was way cooler lol. I'm currently 180lbs ,squat 405 ,bench  is 315, pull ups are at 35 with a weight belt 25lbs. I have a really hard time packing on the pounds due to my job always making me run. Looking to link up with a lot of cool people with ideas and advice to help me in my pursuit of the best body I can create for myself!


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2013)

usmarine, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2013)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## c4x (May 12, 2013)

Never met a marine who called himself a soldier.Marines have Marines...Army has soldiers. Anyways,Glad you made it back from the sandbox alive and well brother. What part of afghanistan were you at


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 13, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 13, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## gman10 (May 13, 2013)

What's up devil......there r a few O' us here......awesome board to be on, awesome members w/ tons of info/knowledge......don't get the soldier thing though......anyways, rah


----------



## charley (May 13, 2013)

*
Welcome!!!
*


----------



## blergs. (May 13, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## stevekc73 (May 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard usmarine!


----------



## usmarine (May 13, 2013)

haha like the soldier comments right on I should edit that lol. a lot of civilians do not know the difference unfortunately so its a universal type comment I guess lol. I appreciate the welcome!


----------



## brazey (May 13, 2013)

Welcome to the board..


----------



## DegenerateSteve (May 13, 2013)

you're very moto for someone with two deployments under their belt. I got out last month, Navy. Also did 2 deployments. How long have you been in? My buddies in the Marines would take being called a soldier as an insult. Welcome though.


----------



## Sherk (May 13, 2013)

Welcome to the boards marine and thank you for your service.


----------



## usmarine (May 13, 2013)

DegenerateSteve said:


> you're very moto for someone with two deployments under their belt. I got out last month, Navy. Also did 2 deployments. How long have you been in? My buddies in the Marines would take being called a soldier as an insult. Welcome though.


 I'm comming up to my 6th year.


----------



## usmarine (May 13, 2013)

and thank you


----------



## usmarine (May 13, 2013)

Sherk said:


> Welcome to the boards marine and thank you for your service.


Thank you for the welcome. Thanks for yours as well!


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 14, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## baby1 (May 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

